# What is your status?



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wondering how many of us here are single, married or divorced.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't be dating without being married or engaged? 

That's what I am. Almost three years now.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I can't be dating without being married or engaged?
> 
> That's what I am. Almost three years now.


shhhhh don't tell my wife :wild:


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Married and childfree.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Single but dating.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Single, never married, not dating and child-free and probably will be for life.

Sounds like I need to drag out my guitar and write a song about my life...


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Single, never married, no kids (except for Ze'eva) and always looking for the right woman


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

(Legally) single, but in a long-term relationship.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Met my hubby my freshman year of college. Convinced him to date me when I was a sophomore. He followed me to Syracuse when I transferred. We got married when I was 24. We've been married ten years now. We've had many adventures together, hope for many, many more.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Single for a little over 5 months and loving it.

Just me, my 2 dogs and my 3 cats. :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Married with kids,dogs, cats. Met my hubby my junior year of high school. Married at 19, mommy at 21.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Very happily married for 8 years, with 2 human kids and 2 fur kids. Couldn't ask for anything better!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been married for 24 years, though DH and I have been together for 34. Today~ Nov 1 is our "anniversary on commiting to not dating others". He asked another girl to a halloween party when I didn't want to go with him. 
We all ended up at the same party, and I was not pleased...that was a turning point in our relationship!

Can't believe how quickly the years go by...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> shhhhh don't tell my wife :wild:


Haha, your secret is safe with me.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Married, just the wife and dogs. A great lifestyle for the last 27 years.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

single but in a serious relationship.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Single, one 7 year old daughter, and one 2 year old GSD... Love the bachelor lifestyle


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You forgot one. I am a widow, but I guess that makes me single.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Married with two human kids


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Engaged just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Married


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Married 40 years this month!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

patti said:


> Married 40 years this month!


WOW! Congrats!

Married 28 years, 1 child, three dogs, two cats & three horses....today....


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess if you count my husband, I have 3 children


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

Single
1 GSD
3 kids
3 different mothers
2 potential paternity tests
scheduled to be on Maury next month


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Married, no kids


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Very happily married - no kids (yet!). 2 cats, 2 dogs.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Single, just me and Meka


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

(almost) engaged. We've been dating 5 years, today we picked out an engagement ring... just have to wait for him to pop the question!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Married five years and some months. Two cats that we had before getting married and two dogs.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Been with the same man 8 years now, 2 kids, 2 dogs, and a bunch of reptiles


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Single, never been married(plan to, but not sure who), no kids(None that I know of.) live with the parents, have 2 siblings, and 2 dogs. =D


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I have been married for the last 9 years, We have two boys, and one pup..


----------



## ruchika (Sep 13, 2010)

*Married with 2 kids...*

and now a 3rd ..a 5 month old GSD!!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Very happily divorced!!


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Married for 17 years...2 kids...3 dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Married for 24 years, together for 31 years. Two dogs, two cats.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Married for 16 years, been together for 19 years. 4 children, all girls. 3 inside dogs and 8 outside stray cats. Should I count the opossum that lives under the house and the three raccoons that live in the tree?  Talk about needing to rehome some animals, lol!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

In some states we are married and some we're not!


----------



## pac liter (Jul 22, 2010)

Married 4 years. My wife hated dogs when we first got married. If we saw a dog she would run away and get really tense. 

Now she is a bonnafide dog lover. She loves me too.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

happily single, but looking , now that my life isnt being held hostage by nursing school. no kids, yet.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Single and certainly no kids... eh not for me.. But am looking for the right guy.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Married for 24 years now...3 kids (1 daughter and 2 sons) and many pets (dogs, cats, birds). When we were first dating Hubby was against GSDs..said they were mean and would "turn on you someday". We now have our 3rd GSD and she is 100% his: follows him around, trek-walks 3-4 miles/day with him, sleeps with her head on his foot...I handled her to her obedience and rally titles, but now if I give her a command she doesn't quite agree with she will look to Hubby as if to ask "do I really HAVE to???". Quite the transformation!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

well i have a boy friend (which is not on the list) and we are practically married with our pups as our kids


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

I voted Engaged. I am not engaged I am dating someone and I have 3 kids. Didn't see a option for that so I chose the closest option.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been divorced for a long time. have 2 daughters, 4 granddaughters, 1 GSD. I am thinking about getting another.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Single, never married, with a kid and my dogs


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Will be married for one year on Dec 12  No human kids, maybe in the future...just my 2 babies!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Married 26 years. Together since 1976. Can someone else do the math? Math makes my head hurt.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Married, 43 years. Two kids. 1 GSD.
We are thinking we will stay together.
If I don't run off with the GSD.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Married coming up on 15years . We met at the Schutzhund club, he was the training director, guess I had a thing for teacher .
2 kids, 2 cats and 9 dogs (6 are GSDs).


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Divorced, two kids, Married two kids.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

bocron said:


> Married coming up on 15years . We met at the Schutzhund club, he was the training director, guess I had a thing for teacher .
> 2 kids, 2 cats and 9 dogs (6 are GSDs).


 
LOL.. The Van Halen song "bad for the teacher" just popped in my head when I read that!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Lesley1905 said:


> LOL.. The Van Halen song "bad for the teacher" just popped in my head when I read that!


I've been humming it, too, LOL.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Divorced and remarried. 3 daughters and 3 grandchildren.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Engaged for almost a year. Just need to save up the money for the wedding.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Single, looking for the guy that tickles my soul.

Kids? Nothing I can't crate when I've had too much.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Catu said:


> Single, looking for the guy that tickles my soul.
> 
> *Kids? Nothing I can't crate when I've had too much.*


You took the words right out of my mouth Catu!


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder what the male to female ratio is on this forum.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Catu - You can definitely crate children. They fit in there right along with the dog. (Don't ask me how I know this. )


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Catu - You can definitely crate children. They fit in there right along with the dog. (Don't ask me how I know this. )


HAHA! :thumbup: I keep asking my mom to get a crate for my brother and put it out in the garage.........she's not listening.


----------



## tytysgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I just got married in October, but have been with him for almost 8 years! It just took us awhile to actually get married, lol.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Commen law married 5.5 yrs and happy as a pig in


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

(hubby is only home 4 days a month, but all his pays comes to me) is kind of like collecting alimony with benefits... lol I have 4 kids 16 , 12, 7 and 6 plus the baby Brewski at 1 yr of age, a 1 yr lop ear rabbit and a 2 yr old Cockatiel....


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Single, no kids. 
Well, except for the four-legged ones.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Dang, not a single option fits me, lol.
Widower, with a son, and dating again, in a serious relationship.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Been married 12, been together 16 yrs. 3 Minions *2 girls, 1boy* 1 fur kid, 1 parakeet. Oh, and have joint custody of 2 pugs.


----------



## Scribblez (Jan 18, 2011)

Divorced. Won't put myself through that again anytime soon...


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We 've been married for 5 or 6 years but have been together since 18 (about 15 years)


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Married for 24 years, together for 34 years. We lived together for almost 10 years first. We moved in together in '76 and got married in '86. One daughter now 22 years old and still living at home until she finishes college. 2 dogs - 5 cats.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I like to summarize it by way of a charming t-shirt I saw on a rather filthy looking girl parked on a lawn chair in front of a horse trailer at a show once:

"Got my horse, got my dog, don't need no cowboy."


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Married for 11 years, 2 kiddos (boy 11 and girl 6).... actually make that 3 kids, my husband falls into that category too. Oh and will be getting my new baby (black GSD in a week)!


----------

